# is my hc dead?



## Reamer (Mar 3, 2010)

hi all reamer here, i started a 1.5 long mini-tank(link to Journal) emersed with some hc its been up for a week now and what was green steams of hc is now brown and seemingly life less.

from








to









is there any hope for this plant or is it lost?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

If it is brown, it is dead. Sorry!


----------



## Reamer (Mar 3, 2010)

oh well hopefully my next try will go a bit better

thanks HeyPK


----------



## Reamer (Mar 3, 2010)

if anyone cares new bright green leaves have stared to grow from my brown bit o death


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

In the future you don't really need a mister... kinda overkill for that small of a tank IMO. Most people just use saran wrap on the top of the tank and they spray the setup.


----------

